# Hybrid Review



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

Anybody using the new Cobra DWS Hybrids? Any review and/or comment about this stick will be appreciated.

I currently use a Sonartec MD 21* with regular flex Irod shaft and very happy with it. I am contemplating of getting a 17* of loft but they are quite pricey.

Thank you.


----------

